# Milking Machine Review Thread



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

In an effort to tap the collective wisdom of the forum members it has been decided to start a permanent thread for milking machines. I have volunteered to help collect the information, but I want forum members' help too. So I'm asking for those of you who use bucket milking systems to write a little about your system. Let's see if we can get some reviews of systems like Caprine Supply, Hoegger, Capra-Lite, etc. For those of us who cobbled together systems, let's review them too. And for those of you who milk on pipeline systems, enlighten us about those systems too. Things you can write about include the vacuum pump, how many goats you milk at once, the kind of bucket you use, the type of pulsation, and especially your likes and dislikes. I will be writing my own review, but also will be digging through forum archives in an effort to bring together this information.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I think pictures of the different machines included with the reviews could be helpful as well.


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's what I use


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's a link to an old thread that discusses the Hoegger milk machine:

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=10313.20


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

This is the information on my website about putting together a milking system like I have.

http://www.freewebs.com/cottoneyeddoes/buildingyourownmilker.htm


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Here are some external links for making a vacuum pump out of an automotive air conditioning compressor. They are from Steve Shore who posts on Nubian-Talk and GoatCheesePlus. I have corresponded with Steve via email about vacuum pumps and have found him very knowledgable.

http://www.countrysidemag.com/issues/90/90-3/Steve_Shore.html

http://www.mistycrystalranch.com/Animals.html


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Here are some links for places that sell goat milking equipment:

Giles Dairy Service:

http://www.gilesdairyservice.com/

Hamby Dairy Supply:

http://hambydairysupply.com/xcart/home.php?cat=16

Capra-Lite:

http://www.capralite.com/

LHR Manufacturing:

http://www.milking-machines.com/

Portablemilkers:

http://www.portablemilkers.com/page/page/1573150.htm

Parts Dept.:

http://www.partsdeptonline.com/


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

A retired machinist friend of mine told me about this site for parts for vacuum pumps:

http://www.mcmaster.com

I ordered a new muffler for my pump from them. I found that Mcmaster-Carr has a wide selection of parts at very reasonable prices. I was most impressed with their shipping--only three days from Georgia to Oklahoma.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I use a system from this source:
http://www.perrysmilkers.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

I use a Capralite system. I am not handy enough to build one. I love the capralite, I haven't had any trouble with it ever and the man who handles the sales is super nice and helpful. It looks exactly as pictured on the website and I think the link is posted in a thread above.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I have 2 capralite machines (one for home and one for shows) and am very happy with them. Quiet and reliable - They are Sold by registers goat supply - http://goatsupplies.netfirms.com/


----------

